# Clutch or transmission problem- 82 Maxima



## Aatrain (May 7, 2011)

Hi- 
I have a 1982 Datsun Maxima that I love. Something happened yesterday with the clutch or transmission that I haven't encountered before. 

As I was driving, it became harder to get it to go into gear until finally something happened while I was shifting and when I let off the clutch, the wheels locked up and I came screeching to a stop in the middle of the road. 

When I take it out of gear, it rolls freely. I can hold the stick up against first gear, but not quite pop it into gear, and then get it to limp forward a bit - smells like clutch is burning (how I got it off the road) but in gear-it kills the motor when I let off the clutch. I am about to drop the tranny and have a look to see if it's toast, and I'd like to know what else to look for. Any one have this happen to them? My dad (NOT a mechanic) said it might be a servo in the clutch- but he's been known to talk out his a55. Help!


----------

